# My updated set up



## msmk0 (May 15, 2018)

I received the "big leva" a couple of months ago and I didn't yet show the updated corner!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks excellent!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Love those style wands, if i were buying thats the style id go for

Nice setup there 👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

Pretty! Well done mate! 🙂


----------

